# curly/tiger maple?



## barry richardson (Apr 23, 2015)

Don't recall seeing calls made of this, seems it would be pretty though. Reason I'm wondering is I just acquired an 8/4 plank of hard maple with some knots but also large patches of very tight curl. It would make a bunch of call blanks. Just wondering if it is worth it. Won't acknowledge any first dibs with this thread, just checking to see if it is desirable to call makers, otherwise it will probably end up as some sweet table legs...


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 24, 2015)

I have a bunch. Starting tomorrow to get back in to stabilizing. Looks sweet stabilized or dyed. Rick


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2015)

I have some in 3/4 stock, I have not thought about what to make from it but it sure looks good. Maybe some hair sticks....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbowers (Apr 24, 2015)

I have made a few out of curly maple. Never tried a stabilized one.How much you get for a pot blank 4*4*1 stabilized and dyed and do you have any pictures of some dyed up?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 24, 2015)

One Of my best sellers. I stabilize to cut down sanding time

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 24, 2015)

What I have is hard maple, I don't see a reason to stabilize it, it takes a fine finish on its own, and wouldn't soak up much juice... Curly hard maple is a bit rare in kiln dried 8/4 size, seems it's most always milled to 4/4. I guess i should say I haven't seen the duck and trumpet calls that require thicker stock out of tiger maple, I have seen the pot calls, BTW that's a beauty Jonathan!


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 24, 2015)

Those calls look sweet. Rick


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 24, 2015)

Barry, those are big leaf... Which is hard, but not sure if it's considered hard maple? But I learned with the quilted that sanding is a beeotch. Stabilizing leaves me with very minimal sanding, buffing with steel wool usually gets it ready for finish.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2015)

Barry I have a big slab of curly 8/4 hard maple I'd sacrifice a little for you if you want some. Can't remember but it's about 5 feet long and 10 or 12" wide.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Barry, those are big leaf... Which is hard, but not sure if it's considered hard maple? But I learned with the quilted that sanding is a beeotch. Stabilizing leaves me with very minimal sanding, buffing with steel wool usually gets it ready for finish.



Hard maple is 1450 BLM 850 on Janka scale. You can get syrup out of both. Lots of sugar. That is why when you sand it burns so easily. Nice looking calls.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steve S (Apr 29, 2015)

Beautiful pot call Jonathan!!

Barry, if it would look anything like Jonathans's call I'd be interested in some.

Steve


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 29, 2015)

Steve S said:


> Barry, if it would look anything like Jonathans's call


That takes some mad skill... 

on the tree's part anyways lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Barry I have a big slab of curly 8/4 hard maple I'd sacrifice a little for you if you want some. Can't remember but it's about 5 feet long and 10 or 12" wide.


Thanks for the offer Kevin, but I have a big plank myself, and was considering peddling a little of it....


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 29, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Barry, those are big leaf... Which is hard, but not sure if it's considered hard maple? But I learned with the quilted that sanding is a beeotch. Stabilizing leaves me with very minimal sanding, buffing with steel wool usually gets it ready for finish.


I've turned both quite a bit. Sugar maple is significantly harder and finer grained, I don't stabilize, but based on its grain and hardness, stabilizing it would be a waste of time IMO... aw what the hell, pm me your addy JR and I will send you some, and you can tell me what you think...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 29, 2015)

Nah, if anything give a piece or two to someone who doesn't have any. Mike loaded me up with quite a bit of curl, quilt, and Burl not long ago.

Come to think of it, I have a piece of... What my dad told me... Is hard rock maple. That is one heck of a hard piece of wood. 

The BLM doesn't take a lot of resin, but the little it does dramatically reduces tear out in the figure. I turned a piece of quilt without stabilizing it and sanded that thing for days.


----------



## SENC (Apr 29, 2015)

Curly maple is a favorite, particularly among the old school callmakers. I have some waiting to be turned or I'd be interested... but would be happy to ask around if you'd like. The one on the top left in this picture is curly maple (insert is curly pink ivory).

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a piece of tight curl hard maple- tree was distressed and it is very tight curl dark and hard. sure takes a lot more time to go through the sanding grits........


----------

